# Good online vendor for pricing & ease of purchase?



## JustaNormalGuy (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi all :smt039

I'm ready to buy a handgun, and am a bit confused about the online brokers. I'm getting a Ruger SR22 to refresh myself and train my wife with before graduating to bigger and more expensive things. 

Is there any broker that members here prefer, or they all about the same? Any problems with Ammunitiontogo.com, which was recommended to me for ammo? After learning the hard way with cars, I like to follow (and share) the advice of enthusiasts. 

Thx!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

slickguns and wikiarms, two of the vendors here both advertise reputable online dealers which I've never had issue with(at least the ones I've used). I generally go with the best price I see at the time. I like grabagun as one of those dealers among others.. 

The main caveat is no matter what vendor/dealer you choose concerning online sales via the internet always remember the time for initial inspection or rejection of the firearm is at the FFL not when you get it home.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Until about 2 yrs. ago I only bought guns at a local gun shop, but when they wouldn't come within 100.00 of a gun I found online at Palmetto State Armory. I ordered the gun and its easy to do 2 weeks later it arrived at FFL of my choice. I still shop the local gun shops but before I'll buy I check the online prices, sure I use it way to make sure I'm being treated fairly.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I use Davidson's Gallery of Guns and CDNN. Gallery of Guns is a partnership between Davidson's and specific local dealers, so may not be handy for you.


----------



## MikeT (Sep 14, 2015)

I've been happy with the service from Bud's Gun Shop. Their prices are among the best I've seen and I've never had an issue while buying three pistols from them in the last year.


----------



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi, I am brand new to handguns and JUST this week took delivery of my first ever. 

I do not agree with Cannon in some parts; well the Palmetto State Armory part. 

I did find many online deals much better than locally. Even my Army/Airforce Exchange who sells to me tax free couldn't beat some of the prices I found online for the gun I wanted to purchase. Slickguns.com pointed me to what I wanted. 

I ordered the H&K VP9 from Palmetto State Armory. Sure they had the best deal and they typically do have amazing prices. My experience with the purchase was less than amazing. 
I ordered on a Saturday. I got an imediate system generated Thank you email and invoice. On that Monday I got shipping confirmation and tracking. UPS said that my gun was scheduled to be delivered to my FFL on Wednesday. It was ready for UPS pick-up. 

On Wednesday, after seeing that it was STILL pending pick-up, I called Palmetto to inquire what is going on. I got brushed off and asked to wait for a tracking update. I watched, nothing. I called Wednesday night and got no answer. I called Thursday morning and got brushed off again as to watch for the tracking to update. BUT it was supposed to be delivered on Wednesday! Finally Thursday as I was going to bed, I got an update from UPS that my package was picked up and in UPS custody. It arrived at my FFL the next Monday. 

The problem that I have is that I am an 18 year and counting Army veteran. I have PLENTY of firearm experience and training. When I asked the CS from Palmetto to locate my serial numbered and CC charged firearm they were unable to phsyically put hands on it. WAY beyond the fact that my CC was charged for the weapon, the fact that they could not postively and without any doubt identify the location and status of my deadly weapon concerned me. In the military if your weapon is not with in a arms reach, you might as well be dead. *think of this as exaggeration if you want; I do not care* The fact that CS from Palmetto could not imediately locate and give me an accurage status of my firearm gave me the indication that they are careless of their firearm sales. 

I also sent them an email inquiry Wednesday evening, that I still today 2 weeks later, have not gotten a response from. I do have the firearm in hand now. 

Had UPS not notified me of positive control of my package in Thursday, I would have contacted the ATF to notify them that Palmetto had lost a firearm. What else was I to assume from their laxidasical approach toward the location of my package?

Had the CS rep been able to tell me the likely cause of misinformed shipping being do to the printing of a shipping label 2 or more days prior to packaging my weapon I would have been just fine. Had the CS rep been able to put me on hold and walk across the room to physically put his hands on my weapon that was still pending pickup, I would have been fine. Had the CS rep been able to explain why there was some sort of miscommunication and assure me that a firearm was not mismanaged and lost, would have possibly reassured me that Palmetto is a responsible arms dealer. 

Let me put it short now. Palmetto is an irresponsible and crappy dealer that engages in questionable accountability of firearms. I will happily pay 100$ more for the same weapon from a reputable dealer that can assure me that they maintain accurate accountability of the weapons they are dealing. 

If you have any questions please feel to message me. Please do pidgeon hole my claim as to the irresponsible behavior of Palmetto, I am willing to entertain it.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

I am sorry that you had this experience. I have had excellent service from Palmetto State Armory in all of my transactions (four to date). I have also used Gunbroker.com and have good comments for the dealers I have purchased from there. Granted being in California, getting 10 round magazines (FML) for the normally larger magazine handguns can be tricky, but both have handled it well. 

I hope you have better success (or at least more efficient) in the future.

Thank you for your service! :smt1099


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

In the past I have used Bud's Gunshop , The Armory and CDNN Sports. In fact I had trouble ordering online with my Smart Phone from CDNN. They took all the info over the phone quick easy courteous service. Never had any issues with any of these online purchases. In fact if you want OEM Magazines (especially Glock) CDNN has some good specials at times)


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

grab a gun--hands down the best vendor

slick guns and wiki arms work well but they have multiple vendors--some good, some not


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

zapper

Palmettos works like this:

you order--they generate a receipt and sometimes you get a shipping in process notice(many companie s do this) . It does NOT mean your item is ready to go. you are in line

they email you when they ship. LIke Buds they are a bit slow but very reliable. I really like Palmetto-I suggest you give them another chance now that I have explained the process.

or try Grab a gun--they are fantastic to work with JMHO


----------



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

boatdoc173. 

I got no email from Palmetto when my weapon actually shipped. I received an automated email from UPS AND Palmetto the day they printed the shipping label. BOTH emails told me that the expected delivery date was Wednesday. UPS didn't pick up the package until Wednesday. I got that I have to wait in line and they fulfill orders on a first come first serve basis. Cool. I still shouldn't have gotten an email on Monday saying my package was ready for UPS pickup if it in fact was not. Had I not gotten that email with the expected delivery date, I would have not gotten upset. I already figured it would take a week or 2 to get to me. They really need to fix that part of their system. Print the shipping label, which triggers the automated "shipped" email when the item is actually packaged and dropped in the outbox. 

Further, their CS needs to be able to pinpoint packages when customers want to know where they are. I never deal with shady businesses. Their inability to locate the item that I paid for was irresponsible and shady. 

Thank you for explaining how they conduct business but my mind will not be changed until they change their practices. I shouldn't get an email telling me that my item is processed and ready for pick up if it really is not. 

Palmetto State Armory is on my list of do not buy even if cheaper than anyone else. Along with Walmart. Id rather pay more for a better experience than save a buck.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I have had very good service from Davidson's Gallery of Guns (www.galleryofguns.com - Buy guns online, top brands, best price, best service, best warranty; all types of firearms: revolvers, rifles, pistols and shotguns.). As stated above, they deal with several different LGS, but not as partners. They are a distributor who merely ships to many dealers. If you enter a search in their "Gun Genie" the system will offer you several shipping destinations based on your zipcode. Those options are not partners, but gun shops near you who are willing to quote prices including shipping.

When you price guns from Bud's, CDNN, Palmetto, or whoever you choose, keep in mind your firearm must be shipped to an FFL and there will be additional charges levied by said FFL.

IMO, one of the most important things you must keep in mind when ordering "mail order" is that your firearm will only be shipped to an FFL, and you must still pass the NICS check when you arrive to pick up your purchase. Many antis claim anyone can buy a gun over the internet and never consider that the purchaser must still comply with all Federal requirements before actually taking possession.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Zapper said:


> boatdoc173.
> 
> I got no email from Palmetto when my weapon actually shipped. I received an automated email from UPS AND Palmetto the day they printed the shipping label. BOTH emails told me that the expected delivery date was Wednesday. UPS didn't pick up the package until Wednesday. I got that I have to wait in line and they fulfill orders on a first come first serve basis. Cool. I still shouldn't have gotten an email on Monday saying my package was ready for UPS pickup if it in fact was not. Had I not gotten that email with the expected delivery date, I would have not gotten upset. I already figured it would take a week or 2 to get to me. They really need to fix that part of their system. Print the shipping label, which triggers the automated "shipped" email when the item is actually packaged and dropped in the outbox.
> 
> ...


I could see them being swamped with orders at the price they were selling them.


----------



## DanPop (Mar 20, 2016)

I've bought from PSA, CDNN, KyGunCo, iAmmo and Toole. CDNN was fast, Toole and KyGunCo were good, PSA was so-so. I would never buy from Bud's because they advertise one price then tell you it's more if using credit card. There are quite a few others that do that also, dirty tactics, how else are you going to pay for an online order? iAmmo was super great, I had a question about which generation pistol they were sending, the salesman took pictures of my actual gun and worked with me for 2 hours to make sure I was satisfied before buying, so Kudos to them. 
My favorite vendor, even though I've only bought ammo from them so far is Sportsman's Guide. The selection of guns is smaller than some of the other guys though.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

DanPop I was told to avoid Bud's for the same reason you mentioned there are online dealers that honor their ad prices. IMO Bud's isn't one of them.


----------



## DanPop (Mar 20, 2016)

boatdoc173 said:


> grab a gun--hands down the best vendor


Wow, I've always heard to stay away from them. Lots of bad reviews on YouTube.


----------

